# Lovin' my "cop cam"



## Frank Sheeran (May 1, 2013)

Remember, the camera doesn't lie. Especially when its being uploaded to a secure location. I'ts cop Kryptonite, I enjoy using it daily. I can practically hear you's guys sphincters snapping shut and your penises turtling up inside your pubis when I "whip it out". Smile fellas, its a brave new world out there. Maybe you will see me sometime? I'm the guy that says "I don't answer questions" and "I don't consent to searches" Sometimes I even say "am I being detained or am I free to go?" Then, if everything goes ok, I don't contact my attorney who finds it very lucrative suing the police. In fact, he has the patches of all your departments on his office wall, the ones he has successfully sued. Behave and be respectful to the citizenry and Its all good, you will get the same in return. 

Regards,
"The Irishman"


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

"Me me me! Look at me! Look at me!".  Get a life.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Frank(ly) my dear I don't give a damn!
If it comes down to me going hands on or more-cameras don't scare me. When I'm locking some POS up and he wants to resist, then it's game on-I don't care if it's televised or blacked out locally. Oh and i maight just need that for evidence...just sayin'


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Hank Moody said:


> Dan, it's no surprise that your Facebook page has so many pix of Deval Patrick on it. Did my tax money pay for your breakfast AND camera too ?


He's an attention whore so bad, post up his personal pics please.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> He's an attention whore so bad, post up his personal pics please.


His avatar isn't enough for ya? You are welcome by the way.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

What kind of fuckin' douchebag comes to a law enforcement site to state that they have a "cop cam" and that the police should be respectful or be sued? 

You rode the short bus, didn't you?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Daniel's issues with authority likely stem from the powerlessness that he felt as a child, whether it was at the hand of an abusive parent or a schoolyard bully, he derives a great deal of satisfaction by creating his own drama in "adulthood."

I've dealt with thousands of Dans in my day and he's getting a great deal of satisfaction (affirmation) from the fact that he's getting attention here. Unfortunately, this is the wrong forum for him as there is no power to be obtained through a cash settlement here. He would be wise to use his taxpayer funded settlements to seek psychological help in the safety of a therapeutic relationship with an attuned therapist.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Frank Sheeran said:


> Remember, the camera doesn't lie. Especially when its being uploaded to a secure location. I'ts cop Kryptonite, I enjoy using it daily. I can practically hear you's guys sphincters snapping shut and your penises turtling up inside your pubis when I "whip it out". Smile fellas, its a brave new world out there. Maybe you will see me sometime? I'm the guy that says "I don't answer questions" and "I don't consent to searches" Sometimes I even say "am I being detained or am I free to go?" Then, if everything goes ok, I don't contact my attorney who finds it very lucrative suing the police. In fact, he has the patches of all your departments on his office wall, the ones he has successfully sued. Behave and be respectful to the citizenry and Its all good, you will get the same in return.
> 
> Regards,
> "The Irishman"


I love being on camera. I work in a unique environment.... that allows me tools that can deal with you, exercising your rights (which I actually have no problem with). There is a point at which your freedom of speech encroaches on property rights and the fact that some people have a freedom not to listen when they are a captive audience in their own property. That's when it gets fun, and I've enjoyed talking to attorneys like yours with attorneys like mine. Mine were better.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Yeah we got nothing better to do than go out of our way to hassle you. Maybe this site would be mare to your liking http://zapatopi.net/afdb/


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

IBTL. 

Does he have a point or just telling us a a idiot he is? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Wait.. Hold on a second.. I'm fairly alarmed here! This is unheard of!

Dear sir, you're telling me you have one of those new, high techy, magikaley thingamabobs them rich people call "kammyrahs"?

AND, you're telling us, YOU wanna shoot peekchures of US?? AND put them peekchures somewheres that other peeple will see??

My Lord, how will we ever be able to do bad things to innocent peeples anymores... This is duh end of us fer shore.... We're DOOOOOMMED!!!!

Oh funny klown man with magikal kammyruh, why? WHY? You sposed to be nice to peeple.. Make us laff... You lie.. You mean klown..... Bad klown!!!!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Frank Sheeran said:


> Behave and be respectful to the citizenry and Its all good, you will get the same in return.
> 
> Regards,
> "*TheDouchebag*"


Fify


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This site needs to start targetting Libreral cunts like the IRS did Conservatives, any wiff of Liberalism and they shoud be fuckin ousted.....fuck em all especially the ones that stay around and pretend they are that ONE Liberal that appreciates LE.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

We'd like the name of your "lawyer" and a list of the departments that were allegedly sued. Unless this is disclosed you're nothing but a dumb ass college kid that spends his time trolling websites.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Frank Sheeran said:


> Remember, the camera doesn't lie. Especially when its being uploaded to a secure location. I'ts cop Kryptonite, I enjoy using it daily. I can practically hear you's guys sphincters snapping shut and your penises turtling up inside your pubis when I "whip it out". Smile fellas, its a brave new world out there. Maybe you will see me sometime? I'm the guy that says "I don't answer questions" and "I don't consent to searches" Sometimes I even say "am I being detained or am I free to go?" Then, if everything goes ok, I don't contact my attorney who finds it very lucrative suing the police. In fact, he has the patches of all your departments on his office wall, the ones he has successfully sued. Behave and be respectful to the citizenry and Its all good, you will get the same in return.
> 
> Regards,
> "The Irishman"


The irony: the very attitude you demand of the police is the one you apparently lack.

Should the police be held to a higher standard of conduct than you, even despite whatever stupid hollier-than-though ranting you give? Sure. But that that still makes you a hypocrite.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow what a fucking self righteous prick. 

You get what you give, you want to act like an idiot you're going to get treated like it. If your respectful you might get the courtesy you so crave.



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RZero (Nov 10, 2012)

Please don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Copcam is a new kind of anal lube.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Dan Stark said:


> I love being on camera. I work in a unique environment


ya know porn pasts have come back to haunt some people in their jobs.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

grn3charlie said:


> ya know porn pasts have come back to haunt some people in their jobs.


You can't prove anything.
"Ladies and gentlemen: the story you are about to hear is true. Only the names have been changed to protect the innocent."


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Franky are you Kinko the Kid Lovin Clown, sphincter snappin is your business........
Wait I gotta get my crayon ready for my next response...... ... ..


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

LGriffin said:


> You can't prove anything.
> "Ladies and gentlemen: the story you are about to hear is true. Only the names have been changed to protect the innocent."


Like Frankie Boy said, the camera don't lie. memba '97 in Alcopulco? Girls Gone Wild? Yeah "woohoo." You were have a GREAT time apparantly. How much ya gonna pay me to keep that little tidbit on the down low?


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

grn3charlie said:


> ya know porn pasts have come back to haunt some people in their jobs.


Mine would get me a promotion


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Dan Stark said:


> Mine would get me a promotion


I wasn't gonna judge until that came up. lol


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Dan Stark said:


> Mine would get me a promotion


Would it first require a private session with the Chief?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

grn3charlie said:


> Like Frankie Boy said, the camera don't lie. memba '97 in Alcopulco? Girls Gone Wild? Yeah "woohoo." You were have a GREAT time apparantly. How much ya gonna pay me to keep that little tidbit on the down low?


I was referring to Dan. His moobs are all over the net! 
Girls Gone Wild? Hahahaha! It's not free to look at me.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

All i have to say to OP....except one finger to the left.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Anyone is free to film me doing my job, because I have nothing to hide.

However, any chance of a written warning instead of a CMVI or summons instead of arrest goes right out the window whenever I see a camera.

If you want to film me, you're getting something to film.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

mtc said:


> This is the loser that walked into QPD because he wanted to "fight with a cop" isn't it?


Wouldn't surprise me.

When you do something to bring attention to yourself, don't be shocked when some of the attention isn't positive.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Code 3 said:


> View attachment 2404


Please tell me this is from a movie.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't think he's coming back. I'm sure he's reading all these replies, but I just don't think he's got anything else. Throw a bomb, run for cover and giggle to yourself as you watch the response.

I believe *Griff's* assessment of him is dead on. "Now, *I* am FEARED!" No, you're not, you're pitied and the butt (aka Sphincter) of some really good humor. You truly ARE a hero!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

grn3charlie said:


> I wasn't gonna judge until that came up. lol


I wasn't bragging... I meant that our admin is so good at fucking people... I'd fit right in. hahahahaha


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> This is the loser that walked into QPD because he wanted to "fight with a cop" isn't it?


http://boston.cbslocal.com/2012/05/...ed-up-at-station-to-pick-fight-with-officers/

I don't know. May be


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I am just saddened that he is not here to enjoy his new avatar and title.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

263FPD said:


> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2012/05/...ed-up-at-station-to-pick-fight-with-officers/
> 
> I don't know. May be


----------

